# Hollister Sodaworks



## notmint (Jun 10, 2012)

I found this little beauty at a dump in San Jose.  It says "Hollister Sodaworks  Hollister Ca"  and has an "H" on the bottom.  Any ideas about what year it is and the possible value?


----------



## epackage (Jun 10, 2012)

1915-30 and in that condition about $10 if you could find a buyer for it...Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## notmint (Jun 10, 2012)

Jim, I am just curious, where did you find that information?  I have found lots on the Hawaii Hollister company, but very little on the Hollister, Ca. company.  is there a book you use for reference, or do you just use the ol' cranial catalogue?

 ...and thanks.

 "Some folks say he's out there still."


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 10, 2012)

SEEMS LIKE IT MIGHT BE KINDA RARE...NEVER SEEN ONE BEFORE...BEEN HERE IN SAN JO DIGGIN FER A WHILE THOUGH NOT LATELY..FOUND THIS DIGGIN BEHIND THE CHURCH ON SAN FERNANDO A WHILE BACK...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey Dan,

 Who dat Apothecaries?






 "... At age six, Don began to take piano lessons from Hollister's only music teacher. As a young boy, Don worked in the family business, the Hollister Soda Works, which supplied Nehi, RC Cola and Falstaff beer to the town's markets, restaurants and bars. After school, he sorted and crated the returned, empty bottles which were then shipped back to the big bottling plants, thereby earning himself a nice bit of pocket money.These funds enabled him to pursue some of his interests and a passion for vintage music and a love of turn-of-the-century antiques topped his list. At age twelve, already a veteran haunter of local flea markets, he purchased a wind-up Victrola and began collecting scores of 78 rpm records featuring jazz bands, vaudevillians and dance orchestras. He found the music exciting and intoxicating, so full of humor, exuberance and variety." From.




From.

 PS. Welcome Taye, & thanks for bringing the Hollister by.


----------



## epackage (Jun 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  notmint
> 
> Jim, I am just curious, where did you find that information?  I have found lots on the Hawaii Hollister company, but very little on the Hollister, Ca. company.  is there a book you use for reference, or do you just use the ol' cranial catalogue?
> 
> ...


 Found the same one that sold on Ebay, in better condition for $18.50


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 10, 2012)

JIM...WM H. KEITH APOTHECARIES...FOUND SMACK DAB DOWNTOWN HERE..THAT WAS A KILLER DIG..LOTSA PONTIL ERA STUFF AND I FOUND A NATIVE AM. HAMMERSTONE THERE TOO!!!DONT WANT TO HIJACK THIS GUYS POST..BUT HE MUST BE A LOCAL...


----------



## martin586 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi y'all,
Hoping some of you are still around! There was a soda works established in Hollister, Ca.  It must have been right after WWI that my grandfather came home to Hollister and started the soda works.  Yes, my grandfather, Brunell Lacque.  Any bottles for sale I would be interested in.  Also ACME.  I'll tell you what I know if anyone is interested!


----------

